# piglets



## davrhods (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 8 piglets born November 25th. 6 girls 2 boys. $ 400 for all 8 or $65 each boys are uncut. they have been outside in hut since day 1. Dave


----------



## davrhods (Jun 23, 2011)

sold .


----------

